
Cannabis is now legal in South Africa - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2018/09/18/cannabis-south-africa-science-legal/
======
skibz
The title is kind of misleading.

Cannabis is to be decriminalised, and parliament has two years to adapt
existing legislation to make this a reality.

Legalisation is another thing entirely.

